# ? Conversion Vans



## PixieMae (Apr 15, 2003)

:blackeye: Hi:  I just learned my kids (4 felines  :kiss: ) and I will not be able to afford a small rv to move us from New England to the Southwest this fall.  My kids are indoor kids.  They haven't been out, except to go to the vet, in years.  I've been hearing about "conversion vans".  The kids "can not" leave the van once their in until we get to our new apartment.  Cats absolutely hate change.  Going in the van will be traumatic enough.   :question: : Does a conversion van have a fridge and a long enough seat for me to sleep on?  If I bought a "porta-potti" can I use it in the van?  Is there some way I can use my tv-vcr (13" )in the evening when we're parked for the night without having to keep on the engine or burn out the battery?  Thanks for all your opinions and assistance to this and my last question. :laugh:


----------



## Gary B (Apr 16, 2003)

? Conversion Vans

Hi Pixie Mae, just my thoughts but it would seem to me that you would be better off with a conversion Van than a Class B, Class B rv's tend to be spendy, and if all your looking for is vehcile that will tow a small trailer to Az, I think the money you save would easily pay for motel rooms. As for class B's PleasureWay is a very good product, Coachmen, Starcraft also build nice units, and there are others. I recomend commercial Campgrounds, don't stay in road side rest areas, Trailer Life puts out an excellent campground book, it can be purchased at most rv service centers and probaly B Dalton bookstores etc. Hope this helps if you have more questios just keep asking, good luck.     :approve:


----------



## hertig (Apr 19, 2003)

? Conversion Vans

A conversion van is also more money than you need to spend, particularly if you are transporting cats.  Gary is right, it would probably be cheaper to stay in motels than get any kind of camper or motorhome.  However if you really want the RV, than you may be able to get a small class C cheaper than a class B.  Another option is to get a regular van and have it converted the way you want it.  See www.sportsmobile.com - they can do it the way you want.


----------



## hertig (May 5, 2003)

? Conversion Vans

A conversion van is a van which has been fully carpeted, with wall and ceiling treatment.  It usually has 4 captain's chairs, a bench seat which folds down to a bed the width of the van, and a removable table.  They do not have a fridge.  They do usually have shades or drapes, so with some sort of cover over the windshield and drivers/passengers windows, you could use a porta potty.  For your usage, I'd have the 2 rear captains chairs removed.  Of course, if I was hauling cats, I'd do without the carpet and cloth walls too 

'SOME CATS' hate change.  Our two cats are also indoor cats, and also have only been out to go to the vets.  However, they love riding in the truck while we are on the move, particularly on the dash board in the sun.  At night, they go into the trailer with us.  We have them harnessed at all times and leashed when we stop so they can't get away if startled or curious. 

Give your kids a try.  If you have a large carrier they can all fit in, pad it up good, and take them for a ride; see what they think of it.  If you only have a carrier big enough for 2, take them out a pair at a time.  Our girl can't stand to go by herself, but she's calm as anything if the boy is with her.

It is very likely that a conversion van does NOT have a 'coach' battery, so even though it is technically possible to run your TV (using a device called an inverter), you should not do it.  There are options, of course.  Your best bet is to get an AC/DC TV/VCR (9" is common, but you can find 13" if you look hard enough).  Or an inverter with a rating high enough to handle your existing unit.  The trick is the power source.  They have 'portable power sources' which are basically a packaged battery with charging circuitry and 12 volt 'cigarette lighter' sockets.  Plug your TV or inverter into this, and you are good to go.  Plug the 'power source' into the van cigarette lighter while you are driving to recharge.  I have 2 of these; 1 is good for an evening of TV or about 2/3 of a movie on tape.

The other option is to add or have a 'coach' battery added to the van.  This MUST be a deep cycle battery, not a car battery or even the hybred battery often pushed by auto parts places.  Make sure that it is charged by the van's alternator and does not drain the van battery during use. If you did go this route, you could also have a 'powered cooler', which is like a small cooler except the cooling is provided by plugging it into the coach battery.  Not as good as a fridge, but at least you don't waste space and trouble dealing with ice.


----------

